# Is that diet ok for my goals?



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey again guys. Just a quick message to ask for a tad more help. I just want to know if my diet seems ok for my goal, which is to shed body fat and preserve as much muscle mass as possible.

7.30am Breakfast - Oat so simple, protein shake (1 scoop) 1 CLA Capsule

11.00am Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), Banana

1.00pm Lunch - Tuna/Chicken/Steak and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

3.30pm Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), 2 Ryvita cracker breads and peanut butter

6.00pm Pre-Workout - 3 scoops of BSN No Xplode with 450ml water

9.00pm Post-Workout - 3 scoops on Anabolic Halo with 360ml water

9.30pm Dinner - Steak and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

11.00pm Bed - Protein Shake (1 scoop)

I also do weights 4 nights a week and a 30 min cross trainer after

However the other day, I had what felt like a panic attack on the cross trainer. I'm a massive hypochondriac as it is, but I couldn't talk myself out of it. I felt all cold in my head and arms and had to get off, but I was fine

as soon as I stopped. Is this due to exhaustion through lack of carbs or linked with my hypochondria? Should I add a portion of brown rice or pasta to my diet?

Thanks in advance

Alex Burton


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

What time do you workout and for how long?

You seem to be going without food and protein for 6 hours between 3.30 & 9.30, a mixture of this and length of workout would indicate to me the reason why you are feeling off.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I work out from around 7-9, but I have to take my NO Xplode on an empty stomach which is why I don't eat from 3.30 onwards. But it does have an effect on my training. Could you perhaps have a fiddle with my diet, close as possible to the times stated as I can only eat then due to work.

Thanks


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I would try and keep workouts shorter, 60 min max for weights then 30 min cardio.

Here is how I would change the timing:

7.30am Breakfast - Oat so simple, protein shake (1 scoop) 1 CLA Capsule

11.00am Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), Banana

1.30pm Lunch - Tuna/Chicken/Steak and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

5.00pm Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), 2 Ryvita cracker breads and peanut butter

6.00pm Pre-Workout - 3 scoops of BSN No Xplode with 450ml water

6.30pm - 8.00pm - Train

8.00pm Post-Workout - 3 scoops on Anabolic Halo with 360ml water & 1 scoop protein.

9.00pm Dinner - Steak and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

11.00pm Bed - Protein Shake (1 scoop)

On training days I would probably add a small amount of carbs to the 9pm meal such as rice, your current and desired weight will have an effect on amount of daily Kcal needed so hard to be too accurate but this would be a good start.

The only other issue is the lack of solid food, so on days when you can or you are not at work try to substitue a protein shake for meat or eggs etc.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Change the oat so simple for dry oats made with water and maybe add blueberries for taste. A commericial make may have more added sugars etc


----------



## fatoaf (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi just looking at this diet which looks fairly similiar to mine, protein with every meal and similar goals.

How much peanut butter should be taken per day when trying to preserve muscle and burn fat? I heard that this helps the body to let go of fat as it knows it is getting a steady supply...

Approx 1 heaped tea spoon is probably what i have at the moment (straight off the spoon) and i was wondering if this was too much/too little?

for the record I'm hoping it is too little. :nod:


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys.

One thing i do struggle with though is what i eat on weekends. This is because i have to go and stay at my uncles flat on the weekends to look after his dogs while he is away, and i just find it extremely hard to watch what i eat as i dont have much to do down there and eat due to boredom, plus the fridge is always empty and he doesn't have much food here as it is.

What do you guys recommend to help keep me motivated or any cheap things i can buy to eat down the flat.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I would leave a tub of protein there and some oats. Also eggs are cheap, peanut butter, canned tuna, protein bars.

Drinking coffee or tea (as long as there is no biscuits about!) I find helps or a pint of water stops you feeling so hungry.

Remember there is nothing wrong with having a cheat day once a week as long as you don't go mad, just try and still get some protein in every 3 or so hours.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Scan said:


> I would leave a tub of protein there and some oats. Also eggs are cheap, peanut butter, canned tuna, protein bars.
> 
> Drinking coffee or tea (as long as there is no biscuits about!) I find helps or a pint of water stops you feeling so hungry.
> 
> Remember there is nothing wrong with having a cheat day once a week as long as you don't go mad, just try and still get some protein in every 3 or so hours.


Thank you so much for your help mate.

It's very much appreciated  Bring on the fat loss mission :clap2:

Regards.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

No worries keep us posted on your progress :high5:


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I will, i may even add a few pictures soon.

If i was to add some pictures of me do you reckon you could taylor a diet and exercise program to really suit my goals?

Thanks. :clap2:


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Alexander, what is your weight and body fat % (if known) at the moment, how long have you been on this diet?

When you are at your uncles, invest in a cool bag and some tupperware boxes, prepare your meals for the weekend and take them with you in your cool bag and once you get your uncles chuck them in his fridge. Like scan says take a tub of protein with you and you can always throw a few sachets of oats so simple in your bag as well. Take a six pack of diet coke. Get hold of some fitness, body building magazines take a couple dvds with you and you'll be sorted. I don't know what your goals are exactly apart form putting on lean muscle, are you into bodybuilding? If you are; bodybuilding training dvd are even better, you'll not only watch and learn some great things but while watching them to kill the time at your uncles it will all so motivate you to stick to your diet.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Just touching on fatoaf's comment about peanut butter, it all depends how much fat is in your diet on a daily basis depends on how much peanut butter is enough.

Remember it all depends on how much of a "heaped" teaspoon you are having, if you actually weigh a heaped teaspoon you'll find it can weigh anything between 15g-30g

A nicely rounded tablespoon is adequate though or 2 nicely rounded teaspoons, people can have a tendency to pile a teaspoon as high as possible with peanut butter and in effect are actually eating a table spoons worth but kid themselves they are eating a teaspoon. But if fat is low in the diet anyway it wont matter too much.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quadzilla said:


> Alexander, what is your weight and body fat % (if known) at the moment, how long have you been on this diet?
> 
> When you are at your uncles, invest in a cool bag and some tupperware boxes, prepare your meals for the weekend and take them with you in your cool bag and once you get your uncles chuck them in his fridge. Like scan says take a tub of protein with you and you can always throw a few sachets of oats so simple in your bag as well. Take a six pack of diet coke. Get hold of some fitness, body building magazines take a couple dvds with you and you'll be sorted. I don't know what your goals are exactly apart form putting on lean muscle, are you into bodybuilding? If you are; bodybuilding training dvd are even better, you'll not only watch and learn some great things but while watching them to kill the time at your uncles it will all so motivate you to stick to your diet.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks man, this is some real useful information.

However, i would like you to check this out now, it is a revised diet plan, pretty similar, but just with a few tweaks.

7.30am Breakfast - Oat so simple, protein shake (1 scoop) 1 CLA Capsule

11.00am Snack - Tin of Tuna in brine, Banana

1.30pm Lunch - Tuna/Chicken/Steak/Ham and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

5.00pm Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), Tin of Mackrel Fillets in spicy tomato sauce (125g tin)

6.00pm Pre-Workout - 3 scoops of BSN No Xplode with 450ml water

6.30pm - 8.00pm - Weight training and Cardio

8.00pm Post-Workout - 3 scoops on Anabolic Halo with 360ml water, Protein Shake (1 Scoop)

9.00pm Dinner - Steak/Chicken, eggs and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

10.30pm Bed - Protein Shake (1 scoop)

I hope this is better and hopefully i will start to lose weight. I am very self concious about my appearance, which is also motivation because i have been lucky enough to get a ticket to Reading festival, (25th August 2010) and i want to look good enough by then so i can take off my shirt and wow the ladies 

Would this diet combined with a proper weights regime and 30 minutes of cardio at LEAST 3 times a week help me to shed the pounds?

I am 5'11" and weigh about 210lbs, which is horribly fat! and i really hate the way i look, so any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks so much for all your help so far guys.

Regards.


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Ok mate you are trying to get lean, and what you have put together is very good and you are not having too much carbs which is good, i can see you are having your carbs in the first 2 meals of the day and after training which is also very good. I think your protein intake is quite low though have a look at your diet which i have tweaked below. What protein are you using? What amount of protein does 1 scoop give you about 20g perhaps or there abouts??? 1 scoop is not enough!

Are you able to play about with your meals times or are they set that way due to work commitments etc???

This is what i would do;

7.30am Breakfast - Oat so simple, protein shake (2 scoops) 1 CLA Capsule

10.30am Snack - Tin of Tuna in brine, Banana or another packet of oats so simple

1.30pm Lunch - 150g Tuna/Chicken/Steak/Ham and salad, 1 CLA Capsule

4.30pm Snack - Protein shake (2 scoops), 2 teaspoons of Natural Peanut Butter or a handful of almonds, cashew nuts or red skin peanuts

6.00pm Pre-Workout - 3 scoops of BSN No Xplode with 450ml water

6.30pm - 8.00pm - Weight training and Cardio

8.00pm Post-Workout - 3 scoops on Anabolic Halo with 360ml water, Protein Shake (2 scoops)

9.00pm Dinner - 150g/200g Steak/Chicken, salad, 1 CLA Capsule

10.30pm Bed - Protein Shake (1 scoop)

This would give you approx 250g Protein, 100g Carbs and there's not even 50g fat in that diet.

I would stick to this 6 days out of 7 and 1 day a week have a refeed day, a couple of cheat meals, or just up your carbs for that 1 day to say 300g whatever you fancy. But if you stick to this i think you'll definitely be getting you top off for your festival. If you can it would be better for you if you could seperate your weight training days from your cardio days. Hard work and stick to your goals, just keep thinking about that festival!


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey man, thanks for all the input.

This diet and times seems likes i could pull it off with a bit of lovable conversation with the boss 

I was just wondering though, because i don't eat anything after 4.30pm until 9ish, lately i have been getting really light headed in the gym after sets, and i was wondering if adding a small serving of brown rice to lunch might help, as i feel its because of the lack of carbs/energy.

I am also a HUGE hypochondriac and i immediately blame anything on the NO Xplode that i take, and any little twinge i get i can have a panic attack or even think im dying so i struggle to give full commitment as i get scared! 

Also, the reason i do cardio on weight days is because i heard that it is good for your metabolism or something? and also because i use the machines as road running hurts my back. Plus i cant yet drive so struggle to get to the gym some days, but would you recommend cross trainer, or an incline walk, which i hear the walk is better as you stick to your heart rate in the fat burning zone a lot easier?

Advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

AlexanderBurton said:


> Hey man, thanks for all the input.
> 
> This diet and times seems likes i could pull it off with a bit of lovable conversation with the boss
> 
> ...


Diet looks good mate, get it started! After a couple of weeks it will become the norm and hopefully you will start to notice the difference.

:clap2:


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you so much mate, you are a star!

I might go to 2 scoops of NO Xplode just until i can get these silly thoughts out my head.

Like i get a chest pain and its where my heart should be and i immediately flake out and think its going to be a heart attack!  I guess it's something that will go over time. (i hope!)

And with regards to cardio, would it hinder my fat loss in anyway if i was to continue doing it after weights?

Thanks for all your help man


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

"Like i get a chest pain and its where my heart should be..."

Not should be, because i know for a fact my heart is there! lol

Where my heart is!*


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

No probs.

No mate, any cardio will help with fat loss it's just getting the balance right so you don't overdo it and start lossing muscle as well.

Personally I wouldn't use an NO product like Xplode when doing cardio as it's designed for training to increase muscle pumps. If you do plan to continue doing cardio on the same day I would recommend changing your preworkout drink to perhaps just a caffeine based one.

The side effects you mentioned shouldn't be taken lightly, take the dose right down to 1 scoop like quadzilla said and see how you get on.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

AlexanderBurton said:


> "Like i get a chest pain and its where my heart should be..."
> 
> Not should be, because i know for a fact my heart is there! lol
> 
> Where my heart is!*


I think the NO Xplode may be effecting you in other ways too, ha ha... :der:

:lol:


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

The only thing is that I am a massive hypochondriac! And I had a friend who just died while playing football last year, and he was fit and healthy, played lots of sport and always are right, and even before i was taking NO, I was worrying about chest pains I felt and other pains. I'm sure it's all in my head because hypochondriacs can think about symptoms and they actually occur. It's just horrible and it's hard to get over. Do you have any hypochondriac friends or have you ever experienced this or anything similar?


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

And I also forgot to mention, I think the light headedness may be due to lack of carbs, and the pains are never really lasting for that long, sort of on and off, but they do tend to be more on the left of my chest than the right. But right now as I write this I have a pain on the right, but I've been fine all night, only got a pain when writing about it, so i think it's my hypochondria causing the symptoms when I think of it! And I never have the supposed arm pain associated with heart attacks. (touch wood!)

regards.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I would still decrease the serving mate and if it continues stop, even if it's not directly having an effect it's not worth taking if it causes you any worry.

The only way to find out, is to see if it stops when you lessen he dose or stop taking it, then you have your answer. 3 scoops is a lot anyway particularly if you are of sensitive nature and having in on an empty stomach will also of enhanced the effects.


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

I agree with everything scan has told you, you have to realise that you are on a very low carb diet so yes the first few weeks on such low carbs your body has to adjust to it so you may well feel light headed, energyless and lethargic if this continues then up your carbs slightly, like you say have some brown rice with lunch. You have to play about with things a week at time, make slight adjustments and record your results, how you feel etc and you'll start to work out what is working for you.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

how much reice or pasta is a decent serving for lunch to accompany tuna or a meat?

50g?

i no it depends on goals.. but lets just say, a high pro, mod carbs and mod fat diet


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

All Depends on your lean BW and acrivity levels 50g is approx 35gram of carbs. Pretty low but don't know you stats.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quadzilla......more like Godzilla..looking good mate. whats ur bf in your pic ?


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Quadzilla......more like Godzilla..looking good mate. whats ur bf in your pic ?


Haha cheers mate! Not sure on my body fat level there, it was very low though, that photo was taken last May, i think it was the day before one of my competitions, i think it was before i did the UKBFF British Qualifier at the BodyPower Expo in Birmingham either that or it was the day before i compted in the UKBFF Scottish, i can't remember. ;-)


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

pikey, 6ft 3, 14stone. Wanting to change the wholegrain bread to pasta mate.

what you reccomend? +chopped tomatoes?


----------

